# 5x5x8 closet/1000 watt light



## loolagigi (Jan 30, 2010)

ok, i decided to scratch the whole grow tent idea. also i understand 2-600 watts is more efficient, but not in my budget right now.
i have a 465 cfm squirel cage fan i will use to suck heat from the bulb and cool tube. i would like to use another larger fan to exzaust the top of the room as heat rises.....what size should i get?  i will be also be adding a 8x8 passive intake to the room. the passive intake will be drawing a/c air from my bedroom into the closet. think it will work?  any ideas would be great.  thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> ok, i decided to scratch the whole grow tent idea. also i understand 2-600 watts is more efficient, but not in my budget right now.
> i have a 465 cfm squirel cage fan i will use to suck heat from the bulb and cool tube. i would like to use another larger fan to exzaust the top of the room as heat rises.....what size should i get?  i will be also be adding a 8x8 passive intake to the room. the passive intake will be drawing a/c air from my bedroom into the closet. think it will work?  any ideas would be great.  thanks.



Actually, IMO, the function of the other fan will be to exchange air and give your plants the CO2 they need.  What are the dimensions of your new grow space?


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 30, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, IMO, the function of the other fan will be to exchange air and give your plants the CO2 they need. What are the dimensions of your new grow space?


thg, i want some of your medssss girlie.   my dimensions are in the title of the thread sweetie.   and when you say "other fan"  which do you meen, the 465 i allready have, or the one i need to purchase and aksed how many cfm.  you confused me there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2010)

loolagigi,

  you have 200ft3(cubic feet) I would say a fan that moves 200 ft3 a min. would be plenty of air movement. I would also use a small fan that osolates to blow the air and plants in the grow area around.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks ozz, is that all i really need?   i was looking at the cool tube 1000 watt kits, and really only want to spent 300 ish on my lights.  there are so many options its like buying a car. maybe worse. i was eyeing the lumatek, but by the time a get a aircooled hood, and a hortilux bulb, im probably looking at about 450-500. i have the dough, but wanted to get a few more things for the closet too. (im married), lol  thats should explain a lot. 
anyhoot, i will probably over kill my rooms ventilation which i guess is fine. but whats a nice light package from a reputable online site?  my hydro guy is way exspensive so thats not an option.  
i was using a 400 hps in my last few grows, i want to upgrade, might as well go for the 1000k, i would eventually in the future, why not now?  lol.  hope everyones having a great day. Loola


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

loolagigi,
 IMO you can never have to much air flow as long as you temp stay in the right 75*-80* zone. 
plantlightinghydroponics.com is a co I have used and liked they are quick and will answer most question about any product they sell.

PS thank for rewriting your post I smoked 2 joint trying to figure it out last night
:48:


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 31, 2010)

loolagigi do you still have the 400w from your previous grow?  If so why not just buy a 600w that way you will still have 1000w total but it's more spread out.  Anyways i would get another 465cfm fan for ventilation that way you can have a carbon filter on your exhaust and still circulate the air efficantly.  good luck with the grow peace out


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, i took a xanax last night, then read what i wrote this morning, lol.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 31, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> loolagigi do you still have the 400w from your previous grow? If so why not just buy a 600w that way you will still have 1000w total but it's more spread out. Anyways i would get another 465cfm fan for ventilation that way you can have a carbon filter on your exhaust and still circulate the air efficantly. good luck with the grow peace out


thanks fellow. i am suposed to sell my 400 setup tomm, and use the money for new gear, but i hear ya, good lookin out. i know nothing about carbon filters, never had one, do i really need one?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

How worried are you about odors?


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 31, 2010)

not really i do have a cop that stays 2 houses down, but.......yeah maybe i should get one.     never used one before, and never really had odors super strong either with the 400.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

odor is something more to do with genetic than amount of light. I have had plants that you could smell 100's of feet away and others you could be standing in the middle of and not smell a thing


----------

